# A blow upon a bruise



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

_A blow expected, repeated, falling on a bruise, with no smart or shock of surprise, only a dull sickening sensation and the doubt whether another like it could be borne._
---Evelyn Waugh, Brideshead Revisited, p. 167.​That is all.


----------

